
Ask HN: Options for a “computer programming” topic for homeschooling - jmspring
With things going on as they are, the GF is coordinating with friends of hers to form a home school group (using a program offered through the local district).  I was asked if I could maybe do a 2x&#x2F;month computer programming related tutorial.  This would be for 7th grade girls.  Are there existing programs worth looking at to leverage?  If not, what would be some recommendations?<p>My plan is to gauge their interests and go from there, but I do think something that encompasses some form of easily observable results&#x2F;progress is important.
======
RodgerTheGreat
CS Unplugged[0] is a collection of activities, games, and projects which teach
introductory Computer Science concepts without requiring computers. Many of
these would be great for homeschool or a video-sharing "virtual classroom".

Processing[1] is a Java-like programming language and environment which makes
it easy to write games and digital art. Good performance, excellent
documentation, a lean but powerful standard library, and skills that are
transferrable to many other "mainstream" languages.

If you're working with a very small group, try to build your curriculum around
their interests. Do they enjoy storytelling? Perhaps you could introduce
interactive fiction and build some text-based adventure games. Computers can
also be used for music, drawing, composing poetry, and so on. The classic
"Twenty Things to Do with a Computer"[2] still offers many good ideas.

[0] [https://www.csunplugged.org/en/](https://www.csunplugged.org/en/)

[1] [https://processing.org](https://processing.org)

[2]
[https://www.researchgate.net/publication/37596692_Twenty_Thi...](https://www.researchgate.net/publication/37596692_Twenty_Things_to_Do_with_a_Computer)

------
gus_massa
[Reposting an old comment, with some minor changes]

How many hours per week?

Python with the turtle package looks like a nice starting point. I didn't use
it, but I programmed in Logo when I was young. Some link found in Google
[https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/draw-square-and-rectangle-
in-t...](https://www.geeksforgeeks.org/draw-square-and-rectangle-in-turtle-
python/)

When she grows up, she can abandon syntax, and use all the parenthesis she
saved while she was young.

Also, don't underestimate Excel. It's very powerful and you can do a lot of
interesting things. For example, I like recursive defined sequences, like
A2=(1+A1)/2, A3=(1+A2)/2, A3=(1+A2)/2, ... ?

------
notRobot
Look at Crash Course Computer Science on YouTube and Khan Academy's
programming course

[https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtNlUrzyH5r6jN...](https://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8dPuuaLjXtNlUrzyH5r6jN9ulIgZBpdo)

[https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-
programming](https://www.khanacademy.org/computing/computer-programming)

